# Goldbond and Hotspot



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen got a hotspot after swimming the past few days. I applied some goldbond onto the spot, but was wondering if he licks it, is it toxic? He hasn't licked it yet (knock on wood) but was curious. 

Anyway to prevent them from licking it if it comes to that? I thought about wrapping it but that would prevent air from getting to it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think the Gold Bond is toxic, well Chloe never licked it of, she rubbed it of. Just keep an eye on it those hot spots spread over night!

Hope Tysen's will heal quickly!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay, I did a search on line and some people thought maybe the zinc could be toxic to the dogs. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

If he licks it, just don't put any more on, or spray around the area with bitter apple. Just keep an eye on things and if it's really 'goopy' then don't keep adding powder (wash with surgical scrub instead, then rinse well and blow dry, or use listerine etc..). You may have to put a cone on him overnight or something to let it heal. Had a dog in for the weekend with a hotspot treatment, ended up shaving the area and using a cortisone spray, poor dude...

Lana


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I would think they would have to ingest quite a bit for anything serious to happen. GoldBond has been a popular home remedy for over a century (or close!) ... if it was really that toxic, I doubt it would have survived in the over-the-counter market this long. 

Daisy has licked some gold bond in her lifetime and has never had a problem from it. But I do try to keep her from that, for the simple reason the powder won't do what it's supposed to do if she's licking it off.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> GoldBond has been a popular home remedy for over a century (or close!) ... if it was really that toxic, I doubt it would have survived in the over-the-counter market this long.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know this is off topic, but your comment made me think of something my husband's mother used to do with Vicks Vapor Rub. I supposed this was in the days before warning labels on products, or maybe she just invented her own use for the stuff, but anyway, she had my husband SWALLOW the vapor rub when he was sick!!!
> As you said, if it was really that toxic, it wouldn't have survived in the OTC market this long.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau has a hot spot that is just finally start to heal and I found the best thing was taking a tea bag and putting it in warm water. then laying it on the hot spot for as long as he would let me. It helped the best in drying up. And I did put a light dusting of gold bond on it.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Rusty will lick his off every time, causing the spot to spread, etc. I wash the spot with Listerine, blow it dry, apply the GB powder and use either his tee shirt boxer suit or the comfy cone to keep him from licking it. They go away weeks faster this way.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The very best hot spot treatment I've found bar none is something my vet prescribed: neopredef powder with tetracaine. It has the antibiotic, steroid, anti-inflammatory and itch relief all in a tiny squirt of powder over the hot spot. Great stuff!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Well as it turns out, Tysen's "hotspot" was really a cut that was just oozy and swollen so I couldn't really tell at the time. I am now treating it as such.

Thanks for the info.

Also, Betagen, which you can get from a vet, is awesome and treating hotspots within a 2-3 days.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue has a small hot spot right now and, as suggested by Pointgold, I've been trying the Listerene on it and it looks to be healing very quickly and not the crusty lump that Gold Bond gives. I've just been dabbing a little on with a paper towel a few times a day.


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

We've had a month of vet appointments:

After 4th of July weekend, Princess (Yorkie) licked her paw raw - the vet suggested Gold Bond and coned her head, but didn't mention anything about her licking the powder; 

Duke ended up coming home from honeymoon with a hot spot on his neck that we were treated with Gold Bond and cortizone (both he, Princess & I developed a rash from the water), but Duke needed antibiotics as there was an infection inside showing up as single bumps all over his entire body, along with an ear infection. However, vet complimented us on keeping it at bay with our treatments because it could have been much worse. She did mention that Neosporin does not work well for dogs as their skin is too thick;

This week, had Duke back at the vet for limping. *I would like to thank all of you for your posts about limping that I searched, they truly helped* (sorry, I know off topic). I waited 2.5 days and made an appointment when he got worse knowing it could be something serious. They checked for Lyme Disease (& 3 other things) with a blood test - negative, he wouldn't cry or yelp for the vet, so they chalked it up to hurt himself probably running/jumping - his elbow (front right leg) was swollen and warm. Pain meds for a day and he's raising hell again!


----------

